# A-arm bushings



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

has anyone used these A-arm bushings? they are 50 usd any other recomendations? I have seen all balls bushings but it seems than one piece is better than several, just IMO

http://www.capitalwebpages.com/ssat...&cPath=44_45&zenid=rimaqim26fdn7ud896hqrq2b25

this is the pic


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those aren't the actual pic of the Brutes...All Balls or EPI is the best that I found. The Brutes have that snap ring inside and use the hiem ball on one side....actually that pic is ones for the Grizzly I think.. when I clicked on the Brutes in the link below it said image not available.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally like the bushings that kujo on kawieriders makes. 

There are several different. People who make replacements allballs, moose, kujo, and I believe ssatv. 


Link to kujo A-arm bushings: http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/ka...rie-bayou/86746-brute-force-arm-bushings.html


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks both for the info


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Kujo's bushing's are the BOMB!!!:rockn:


----------

